# how to remove Fog lights???



## specv_21 (Nov 16, 2005)

:waving: hey hopefully you guys can help me with this, i want to remove my and change the but i cant figure out how to take them off, i even jack up the car trying to see under looking for some screws to take them out, can you help me with thanxs. :fluffy:


----------



## Eganrac (Dec 5, 2004)

There is only one screw per fog light, it's white with plastic around it, I'm pretty sure it's a phillips head screw. If you're just looking to change the bulb, then after you unscrew it, you may have to fidget with the light itself to get it to pop out and they should push towards the front of the car to come out. After that just open the housing in the back, start by twisting off the black cap and then unlatching the gold wire, to take out the bulb... If you're looking to change the entire fog light, you'll have a bit more to go through. One of my lights came out REALLY easily and the other put up a fight, but eventually after pushing... and a bit of smacking it slid right out like the other one did. The screw is DIRECTLY underneath, you don't even need to jack up the car... and my car is LOW!!


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

I think you should donate them to me as I want to add foglights to my sentra, but I am poor


----------



## Eganrac (Dec 5, 2004)

get a brand new set at discount auto for like 60 bux man... they have the multi light thing goin on on them too.....


----------

